# Nerve XC 9.0 Formula R1 quietscht



## Sandmann (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe mein XC 9.0 seit wenigen Tagen und bin eigentlich begeistert, wenn da nicht ein absolut nerviges quietschen der Scheiben beim bremsen wäre. 
Nun meinen viele erst einbremsen dann legt sich das, andere wieder, es wäre generell ein Problem von Scheibenbremsen, was wenn man Pech hat,eine Dauerscheinung bleibt. Ich denke das einbremsen habe ich in Form von ca. 10 Vollbremsungen und den ersten 50 km hinter mir, aber das quietschen bleibt!


Lt. Bike 12/08 hat die Formula R1 ja super abgeschnitten. Mein Schrauber bei uns im Ort meinte aber, nachdem ich dort den Bremssattel wegen schleifender Scheibe hinten ausrichten ließ (er hat da auch echt lange gebraucht weil sich die Schrauben beim anziehen immer wieder verschoben) das diese Bremse "nix dolles" wäre und ich damit noch viel Sorgen haben werde....

Nun liebe Canyon Gemeinde, hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. Tips mit denen ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## paradoxon (20. Juni 2009)

denke die R1 ist wirklich eine gute Bremse. das Problem ist meistens eher der Belag. es scheint recht schwer für die hersteller zu sein eine gleichbleibende qualität zu erreichen. auch der einbremsvorgang ist sehr heikel. wenn nicht alles stimmt (druck, temperatur u. dauer der einwirkung) kann es z.B. zur verglasung kommen.
versuch zunächst mal die beläge abzuschleifen und fang mit dem einbremsen von vorne an. wenn das nichts hilft, hohl dir neue beläge.
gruß, p.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (20. Juni 2009)

was meistens hilft ist die Bremsbeläge an den Seiten leicht abzuschleifen und die Kanten zu nehmen. 
Ansonsten kannst du es mal mit anderen Belägen von Formula probieren gibt da Organische usw.
Ob das Quitschen weg geht ?
Ist schon immer eine Krankheit von Formula bei Nässe quitschen die ohne Ende.
Da Gute daran ist das du keine Klingel mehr brauchst.


----------



## Sandmann (20. Juni 2009)

....mhhh bremsbeläge abschleifen ???? traue ich mich nicht so recht ran!
da muss ich die Bremse zerlegen! vielleicht muss ich doch noch etwas mehr einbremsen, wie tue ich das am besten ?


----------



## funk_tion (21. Juni 2009)

meine Oro K18 haben anfangs auch fürchterlich gequietscht.
Ich hab die Schrauben am Bremssattel dann etwas aufgeschaubt und mit gedrückter bremse wieder angezogen, seitdem ist das Quietschen weg.


----------



## knuspi (22. Juni 2009)

Sandmann schrieb:


> ....mhhh bremsbeläge abschleifen ???? traue ich mich nicht so recht ran!


 
Das Ausbauen der Bremsbeläge ist wirklich kein Problem. Das kannst du dir schon zutrauen  Spätestens beim Belagwechsel musst du das sowieso machen.

Zur R1: habe über die Bremse bisher nur Gutes gehört. Kann also den Kommentar deines Schraubers nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Mit etwas Geduld und den Tipps aus dem Forum (wurden ja schon welche genannt) kriegst du die Bremse sicher "quietschfrei".

Zum Quietschen bei Nässe: Das Problem besteht bei sehr vielen Bremsen, nicht nur bei Formula. Bei Avid ist das Quietschen mMn noch viel schlimmer. Aber solang die Bremswirkung bleibt ist mir das egal


----------



## CoAXx (22. Juni 2009)

Nachdem ich auf diese Bremscheiben  gewechselt bin, habe ich kein Quietschen mehr (v+h). An den Belägen habe ich noch nichts geändert (Originalzustand). Eingebremst habe ich die die Bremse vorne mit der A2Z, hinten mit der Originalscheibe. Aber Achtung, die Scheiben wiegen je 40g mehr bei 180mm.


----------



## knuspi (22. Juni 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf diese Bremscheiben gewechselt bin, habe ich kein Quietschen mehr (v+h). An den Belägen habe ich noch nichts geändert (Originalzustand). Eingebremst habe ich die die Bremse vorne mit der A2Z, hinten mit der Originalscheibe. Aber Achtung, die Scheiben wiegen je 40g mehr bei 180mm.


 
Hast du die Scheiben schon mal richtig heiß gebremst? Ich habe bei A2Z schon von verzogenen Bremsscheiben gelesen, die sich nicht wieder zurückgebildet haben.


----------



## CoAXx (22. Juni 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hast du die Scheiben schon mal richtig heiß gebremst? Ich habe bei A2Z schon von verzogenen Bremsscheiben gelesen, die sich nicht wieder zurückgebildet haben.



Ehm ja, wie heiss kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ich hatte eine davon vorher schon am Bike mit der Marta über lange Zeit und habe sie ein paarmal schon so heiss gehabt, dass das Wasser nur so weggeraucht ist beim draufspritzen. Leichte Hitzeverfärbung an der Scheibe ist natürlich auch schon zu sehen, aber ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit verzogenen Scheiben.


----------



## mibooo (22. Juni 2009)

Ich stoß hier einfach mal dazu, weil meine Hinterbremse R1 auch Probleme macht. Nach stärkerer Belastung quitscht sie relativ laut.

Mir ist aufgefallen, auch wenn ich den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet habe (Schrauben aufmachen, Bremse drücken, Schrauben anziehen), dass sich die Scheibe immer leicht in eine Richting verbiegt.
Jetzt hab ich mal die Beläge ausgebeut und langsam gedrückt. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Kolben viel langsamer und auch nicht so weit ausfährt wie der andere.

Was kann man da machen. Bike ist 3 Wochen alt. Bei Canyon reklamieren?


----------



## Sandmann (22. Juni 2009)

mibooo schrieb:


> Ich stoß hier einfach mal dazu, weil meine Hinterbremse R1 auch Probleme macht. Nach stärkerer Belastung quitscht sie relativ laut.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, auch wenn ich den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet habe (Schrauben aufmachen, Bremse drücken, Schrauben anziehen), dass sich die Scheibe immer leicht in eine Richting verbiegt.
> Jetzt hab ich mal die Beläge ausgebeut und langsam gedrückt. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Kolben viel langsamer und auch nicht so weit ausfährt wie der andere.
> ...



was hast Du für ein Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (23. Juni 2009)

mibooo schrieb:


> Ich stoß hier einfach mal dazu, weil meine Hinterbremse R1 auch Probleme macht. Nach stärkerer Belastung quitscht sie relativ laut.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, auch wenn ich den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet habe (Schrauben aufmachen, Bremse drücken, Schrauben anziehen), dass sich die Scheibe immer leicht in eine Richting verbiegt.
> Jetzt hab ich mal die Beläge ausgebeut und langsam gedrückt. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Kolben viel langsamer und auch nicht so weit ausfährt wie der andere.
> ...


 
Das Problem mit unterschiedlich ausfahrenden Kolben haben viele Bremsen, ist also nicht unbedingt ein Produktionsfehler. Probier mal beim Ausrichten des Bremssattels zwei Blätter Papier jeweils zwischen Scheibe und Bremsbelag zu legen. Dann ganz normal ausrichten. Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.


----------



## mibooo (23. Juni 2009)

Sandmann schrieb:


> was hast Du für ein Rad?



GC CF 8.0 hab es am 30 Mai bekommen und am 1 Juni sind wir direkt an den Gardassee. Dort hab ich es natürlich ausgiebig testen können. 270km und 8000HM in knapp fünf Tagen. Sind nicht immer Materialschonend die Trails runter, den wo kann ich mein neues Bike besser testen als am Garda...
Bin sehr zufrieden, agil es Bike, klasse Handling, sehr gut auch auf engen und steilenTrails kontrolierbar. Auch auf langen/steilen Anstiegen geht es leicht vorwärts und ich fühl mich darauf wohl 
(Rahmengröße M passt perfekt zu mir.)

Nach dieser Woche hab ich das Bike+Rahmen genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Alles fast wie am ersten Tag, NUR die Bremsen wie gesagt... Da ich aber vor dem Garda keine Zeit hatte es großartig zu testen, weiß ich nicht ob es vorher schon war. 


P.S: Nicht falsch verstehen. Bin jetzt nicht wie der Hencker die Trials herunter. Nicht mit Dauerbremsen aber auch nicht mit Vollgas über Wurzeln und Steine... Zügig aber kontrollier. Bremse immer kurz stark betätigt und dann wieder rollen lassen um möglichst viel abkühlen lassen zu können.  Kein spürbarer Bremsleistungsverlust über die ganzen Gardaseezeit.


----------



## mibooo (23. Juni 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Das Problem mit unterschiedlich ausfahrenden Kolben haben viele Bremsen, ist also nicht unbedingt ein Produktionsfehler. Probier mal beim Ausrichten des Bremssattels zwei Blätter Papier jeweils zwischen Scheibe und Bremsbelag zu legen. Dann ganz normal ausrichten. Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.



Danke für den Tip, werd ich mal versuchen. Im Prinzip ist es mir egal wenn die Kolben nicht gleichmäßig ausfahren. Bremsleistungsverlust ist nicht spürbar. Nur halt dieses quietschen. Beim Kundendiesnt werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal anmerken.


----------



## Cortezsi (24. Juni 2009)

Nur mal der Ordnunghalber:
Du kannst ausschließen, daß kein Federgabeldeo oder sonstiges Pflegemittel benutzt wurde und irrtümlich auf die Bremsscheiben kam?


----------



## CoAXx (24. Juni 2009)

Bei mir war das Quietschen nur beim Bremsen. Das sollte nichts mit den Kolben zu tun haben.

Wenn es bei dir auch so ist, hat es nichts mit den Kolben zu tun, denn die sind beim Bremsen sicher mittig, wenn die Bremsscheibe mittig sitzt.

Wenn es immer Quietscht, dann musst du in der Tat neu ausrichten.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juni 2009)

...oder auch den Schnellspanner fester ziehen. Dadurch werden eventuell auftretende Vibrationen verhindert.
Das hat bei meiner K18 geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrSerotonin (9. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen*

ich habe am 07.08.2009 mein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 bestellt und leider immer noch nicht ausgeleifert bekommen. 
Nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen habe ich dann raus bekommen das die Qualitätssicherung alle Bikes mit der FORMUAR R1 für die Auslieferung gesperrt hat. Die Leute von Formular sind seit letztem Freitag bei Canyon im Haus und versuchen das Problem zu lösen. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist das es ein bekanntes Problem zu sein scheint und hier nicht "geschraubt" werden sollte. 
Wendet Euch mal an den Hersteller um eine kulante Lösung zu finden. 

Ansonsten kenne ich es von den Autos so, das quietschen und pfeifen von Bremsen mit Kupfer oder Alupaste beseitigt werden kann. Das entgraten der Bremsbeleäge ist aber wie oben schon genannt auch korrekt und wichtig, hierzu muss nur der Grad an den Ecken angephast werden. Die Paste muss an den Kontektstellen zwischen den Belägen und dem Bremssattel ganz dünn aufgetragen werden. Die Paste gibt es in jedem KFZ-Zubehör Handel. 

Bitte Rückinfo ob Ihr Erfolg hattet!
Ich werde berichten wenn ich mei Bike erhalten habe ob ich auch die Probleme habe oder ob dort eine bauliche Veränderung erfolgt ist!


----------



## Sandmann (13. September 2009)

DrSerotonin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen*
> 
> ich habe am 07.08.2009 mein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 bestellt und leider immer noch nicht ausgeleifert bekommen.
> Nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen habe ich dann raus bekommen das die Qualitätssicherung alle Bikes mit der FORMUAR R1 für die Auslieferung gesperrt hat. Die Leute von Formular sind seit letztem Freitag bei Canyon im Haus und versuchen das Problem zu lösen.
> ...




Hi,

na das ist ja interessant. Ich habe jetzt eine Woche Südtirol hinter mir und bin von dem geqietsche der R1 echt total genervt. Habe vor Ort auch mal die Bläge tauschen lassen (weichere Mischung-ohne nennsweren Erfolg!!)
Der Schrauber vor Ort bestätigte auch das die Formulas generell Probleme machen und empfahl auf die XT auszuweichen. Da mein Bike gerade mal 2 Monate alt ist, sehe ich das nicht ein. 
Werde gleich mal eine mail an Canyon senden und mal anfragen wie die damit umgehen wollen!

Gruss Sandmann


----------



## DrSerotonin (16. September 2009)

Tja, ich habe das Bike immer noch nicht und telefonisch wie schriftlich will/kann sich da niemand auf einen Versandtermin festlegen. Geschweige denn eine Zusage machen. Fakt ist das es mit FORMULA wohl richtige Probleme gibt. Denn die Aussage von letzter Woche das die Bikes am Montag und Dienstag endmontiert werden und Mittwoch(Heute) in den Versand gehen ist nicht mehr standhaft. Jetzt wird als Versand der 18.09. angestrebt.  
Echt ärgerlich das da keine selbstständigen Infos kommen vom Hersteller.
Da kann man nur noch auf eine kulante Lösung hoffen. 

...to be continued!


----------



## Redshred (16. September 2009)

> Werde gleich mal eine mail an Canyon senden und mal anfragen wie die damit umgehen wollen!


und eine Stellungnahme erhalten?


----------



## DrSerotonin (16. September 2009)

...die Rückinfo wird bestimmt noch andauern. Ich habe am Do 10.09.2009 eine Anfrage gesendet und bislang keine Rückinfo.


----------



## Sandmann (17. September 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> und eine Stellungnahme erhalten?



"_Wir bedauern, dass Sie mit Ihren Formula Bremsen nicht zufrieden sind.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Bremsscheibe bei der Montage der Bremsbeläge gründlich gereinigt worden ist. Sonst sind die neuen Beläge unterumständen auch schon wieder defekt. 
Wann treten die Geräusche genau auf.
Ist die Bremse warm oder kalt?
Wie ist die Bremsleistung?
Welche Belagsmischung haben Sie jetzt verbaut?
Könnten Sie mir darauf kurz Antwort geben, dann kann Ihnen besser Weiterhelfen"_


Ich habe geantartet das die Bremse faktisch immer quietscht und ich darum bitte das rad vorbeizubringen um die bremse ggf. auszutauschen...


----------



## Sandmann (17. September 2009)

Heute daraufhin diese Antwort:

"Bitte schicken Sie uns Ihre Bremse zu. Wir werden sie dann überprüfen um weitere Schritte einzuleiten (Reparatur bei uns im Haus, weiterleiten zum Hersteller...). 
Haben Sie die Möglichkeit, uns nur Ihre Bremse mit Bremsscheibe zu schicken? Sonst würden wir auch Ihr ganzes Rad zurückholen. Hierfür bekommen Sie von uns auf Wunsch einen kostenlosen Rückholschein zugeschickt"


Ich werde das Rad doch wohl in der Garnatiezeit nicht zerlegen um die Bremse zu Canyon zu schicken und diese dann dort zu Formula eingeschickt wird....
Habe darum gebeten das Rad vorbeizubringen und die Anlage zu untersuchen....


----------



## Redshred (19. September 2009)

War bei euch eigentlich eine Anleitung für die R1 dabei?

@ Dr serotonin   hast Du es ?


----------



## DrSerotonin (20. September 2009)

Das Bike ist am 18.09. eingetroffen und bis dann alles zusammengebaut und eingestellt war bin ich erst gestern zu einer größeren Tour gekommen. Tja, die vorderen Bremsen haben nach dem Einfahren (nach ca. 25 Km) auch angefangen unter Belastung leicht zu pfeifen. Es hört sich fast an wie das Abpfeifen eines Wasserkessels  

Die Anleitung zur R1 ist mit dabei. 

Ich werde die Tage mal an die Bremse vorne gehen wenn es schlimmer werden sollte. Noch finde ich es ganz gut. Wenn ich bremse springen alle beiseite, guter Nebeneffekt


----------



## CoAXx (20. September 2009)

hm nun ich persönlich galube nicht, dass es ein generelles Problem gibt mit der R1. Ich hatte über mehrere Hundert km keine Probleme mit der Bremse, nachdem ich wie oben beschrieben die Scheiben gewechselt habe. 

Warum rätseln hier immer noch alle herum, wenn doch oben steht, wie man es beseitigen kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrSerotonin (24. September 2009)

.


----------



## Redshred (24. September 2009)

Was mag er uns wohl sagen wollen??

hat eigentlich schon jemand die R1 auf 203 mm umgebaut
bzw sie in den Alpen richtig gefordert , soll heißen wie standfest ist die Formula?


----------



## knuspi (25. September 2009)

Meines Wissens ist die R1 nur bis 180 mm zugelassen.


----------



## Redshred (25. September 2009)

Hallo knuspi
Wollte eigentlich ans Nerve eine Elixir CR drannschrauben hab mich jetzt aber in die Italienerin verschaut ,ist die schöööön ,erwarte zwar nicht das sie so bremst wie die  Avid aber besser als eine Louise sollte sie schon sein.
ja die Italiener sind echt super, bei Formula nirgends steht was von 203mm ,aber bei ChainReactionCycles gibt es 203 R1 Scheiben einteilig in Zukunft zu bestellen , es gibt laut Anleitung auch kein Adapter ,im Prospekt wiederum soll man die 2 teiligen Scheiben nehmen

und hier steht  R1-203mmhttp://www.formula-brake.it/system/upload/info_pdf/0000/0001/formula_press_release.pdf

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32454

wobei diese große Leichtbauscheibe(einteilig 203) sicherlich ordentlich klingeln wird wenn nicht sogar natürlich quietscht wobei wir jetzt wieder beim Thema sind


----------



## knuspi (26. September 2009)

Ich glaube die R1-Scheiben werden in Zukunft an allen Formula-Bremsen verbaut, sprich sogar an der The One. Aber hast schon recht, die werden sicher schön klingeln.


----------



## drexsack (27. September 2009)

Kann man tendenziell sagen, das die 2-teiligen Scheiben weniger klingeln?


----------



## Schlonzodrom (28. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre ebenfalls seit Juni 2009 eine Formula R1 (vorne 180mm /hinten 160mm) am Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 mit einteiligen Bremsscheiben und 6-Loch-Aufnahme.
Auch mich kotzt das dauernde Gequietsche vorne wie hinten beim Bremsen langsam an. Alle gängigen Lösungsvorschläge haben bis jetzt nichts gebracht.

Übrigens:
Die Freundin eines Bekannten fährt das XC 9.0 SL mit Centerlock-Aufnahme und zweiteiligen Bremsscheiben. In dieser Konfiguration tritt bei Ihrem Rad kein Quietschen auf.
Die Lösung scheinen tatsächlich die anderen Bremsscheiben oder vielleicht auch die anderen Aufnahmen (Centerlock) der Naben zu sein!

Canyon hat mir vor ein paar Tagen folgendes geantwortet:
"Wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht mit Ihrer Formula Bremse zufrieden sind. 
Sie haben eigentlich schon alle unsere Tipps ausprobiert. 
 Wir wissen, dass Formula an Lösungen arbeitet. Leider haben wir keine weiteren Informationen dazu. 
Ein Einschicken zu Formula bringt sicher zur Zeit auch keinen Erfolg.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung."

Nun ja, die Antwort von Canyon mit meinen Worten: Nichts genaues weiß man nicht!

Auf mein Anfragen bei Formula kam natürlich sinngemäß die Antwort: Bitte wenden Sie sich an Canyon.

Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich in ein paar andere Bremsscheiben investieren und hoffen, dass das Problem damit erledigt ist.

Viele Grüße, Dirk


----------



## Cortezsi (28. September 2009)

Hilft das Reinstecken dieser Kabelführungsgummistöpsel in die Bremsscheibe bei euch nicht?


----------



## Schlonzodrom (28. September 2009)

Hallo Cortezsi,

was meinst Du mit Kabelführungsgummistöpsel?
Hast Du ein Foto oder kannst Du die Dinger näher beschreiben?

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (28. September 2009)

Schlonzodrom schrieb:


> .
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich in ein paar andere Bremsscheiben investieren und hoffen, dass das Problem damit erledigt ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Dirk



An welche hast du da gedacht? Und quietscht sie nur beim bremsen oder klingelt sie auch beim normalen fahren?


----------



## Cortezsi (28. September 2009)

Schlonzodrom schrieb:


> Hallo Cortezsi,
> 
> was meinst Du mit Kabelführungsgummistöpsel?
> Hast Du ein Foto oder kannst Du die Dinger näher beschreiben?
> ...



Hi Dirk,

schau mal in dem Thread ein bissl weiter unten ist ein Bild:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320324&page=12&highlight=formula+bremsscheibe

Ob's hilft- keine Ahnung.


----------



## Schlonzodrom (28. September 2009)

Hallo Cortezsi,

jetzt verstehe ich was Du meinst.
Deine vorgeschlagene Lösung soll gegen das Klingeln (vornehmlich bei größeren Scheiben, auch abhängig vom Reifen und gefahrener Geschwindigkeit) während der Fahrt helfen.
Meine Bremsen quietschen unangenehm aufdringlich beim Bremsen!

Viele Grüße, Dirk


----------



## Cortezsi (28. September 2009)

Schlonzodrom schrieb:


> Hallo Cortezsi,
> 
> jetzt verstehe ich was Du meinst.
> Deine vorgeschlagene Lösung soll gegen das Klingeln (vornehmlich bei größeren Scheiben, auch abhängig vom Reifen und gefahrener Geschwindigkeit) während der Fahrt helfen.
> ...



Ja, aber das Quitschen kann auch durch die Vibrationen, lockeren Speichen/Achse usw. auch herrühren.


----------



## Redshred (30. September 2009)

die Orginalbeläge der R1 ab Werk  an einem nerve xc 
sind das Organische?




> Ja, aber das Quitschen kann auch durch die Vibrationen, lockeren Speichen/Achse usw. auch herrühren.


sollte nicht sein wir haben doch alle neuräder, wobei mavic ST na ja

Formula rät beim klingeln Luft raus *Super
*


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Oktober 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> sollte nicht sein wir haben doch alle neuräder, wobei mavic ST na ja



Hmm, ich habe da so meine heftigen Zweifel bzgl. des Nachzentrierens bei Canyon, wie es in einem diversen Video von Canyon gezeigt wird.
Glaube unter:
http://www.canyon.com/pure_cycling_tv/index.html das Video "So entsteht ein Canyon"

Bei meinem GC (Mavic-Felgen) waren nicht alle Speichen fest, dann die lockeren Speichen im Stitched-Thread usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrSerotonin (26. November 2009)

...hmmmm, also meine Bremse vorne quitscht jetzt auch....quasi nach kurzer zeit aber die Fußgänger parieren sofort  Positiv denken


----------



## Schlonzodrom (27. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Quietschen der R1 bei Bremsen bei trockenen Verhältnissen rührt scheinbar von den Scheiben her.
Ich habe verschiedene Beläge ausprobiert (auch organische) und das brachte keinen Erfolg.
Auch penibles Einstellen der Bremszangen brachte keinen Erfolg.
Die Mavic Crossmax ST sind meines Erachtens perfekt eingespeicht. Auch nach über 1000km Laufleistung und zigtausend Höhenmetern kein nennenswerter Schlag.

Aber der Wechsel auf die neuen zweiteiligen Shimano XT-Scheiben SM-RT76 (gibt es beispielsweise bei Onkel Rose http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=22915) war ein Volltreffer!
Seit dem Einbau dieser Scheiben quietscht nichts mehr und die Bremsleistung hat sich subjektiv nicht verändert.

Die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht und die Kosten der Scheiben nehme ich gerne in Kauf, weil jetzt endlich Ruhe ist.
Auf eine Lösung von Canyon oder Formula hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch lange warten können.

Viele Grüße, Dirk


----------



## bikerdssd (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne das Problem auch von meiner Avid am XC9. Hatte bis ca.10000KM vorne überhaupt keine probleme.Hinten die ganze Zeit.Selbst der Umbau auf die 185 Scheibe zu meinen lasten und immer wieder neue Beläge brachten nur temporär verbesserungen.Im Moment probiere ich hinten Klötze halb und halb aus. Im November war ich am Bodensee. Durch die lange Trockenheit und dementsprechd viel Staub war es eine Katastrophe vorn wie hinten. Jetzt habe ich vorn die Klötze getauscht und nach ca. 50Km fängt es jetzt auch vorne an leider nicht nur beim bremsen sondern auch beim normalen fahren ist ein rhythmisches Quietschen zu hören. Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit Entlüften. Fahren macht mir dadurch überhaupt kein Spass mehr und benutze öfter mein älteres Hardtail mit Magura HS wo es seit über 26000Km noch nie probleme gab. Ich glaube bei Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen muss die Schmerzgrenze sehr hoch liegen.


----------



## Redshred (4. Dezember 2009)

> Ich glaube bei Bikes mit Scheibenbremsen muss die Schmerzgrenze sehr hoch liegen


ich fahr seit 8 jahren louises,da hat keine gequietscht,also kann man das nicht allgemein sehen .
ich glaube aber auch das es jetzt mit der neuen R1 an meinem Nerve wohl nicht besser wird


----------



## Maritor77 (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe mich an den Tipp gehalten von wegen einer 2 Teiligen Bremsscheibe (XT) von Onkel Rose ich muss sagen voller Erfolg. 

Kann es nur empfehlen wem das Gequitsche auf die ... geht  mein XC 9 habe ich erst im seit Mai und es quitschte fürchterlich auch nach 200 km noch. Eingebremst habe sich die Bremse wie vom Techniker von Canyon beschrieben.

lg maritor77


----------



## mcmoos (5. Juni 2010)

Bei mir das quitschen nach den ersten 100km leiser geworden, aber immernoch hörbar. Ist eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis für eine Bremse dieser Preisklasse


----------



## markusunterwegs (5. Juni 2010)

Fahre die R1 seit Anfang 2009. Das Quietschen legt sich mit der Zeit. Wenn du erstmal 2.000 km  runter hast, dann brummt und surrt die Bremse so schön  kann das leider nicht besser beschreiben. Ich finde es klingt ziemlich cool ;-) Habe nach 4.000 km die Beläge gewechselt. Nun quitscht es wieder etwas, aber mich stört es nicht.
Ich habe keine Klingel an mein MTB. Dank der R1 benötige ich keine und ich kann die Bremse nur weiterempfehlen. Es ist immer eine Freude bei voller Fahrt den Anker zu werfen um dann die brachiale Verzögerung geparrt mit dem brummen und surren zu erleben   Probleme gab es bisher keine. Wenn man allerdings viel im Regen unterwegs ist sollte man unbedingt die Bremsbeläge wechseln.


----------



## Johema (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

es wurde ein paar Beiträge weiter oben geschrieben, dass mit der zweiteiligen XT-Scheibe das Quitschen bei der R1-Bremse wegging. Ich selbst fahre XC 9.0 aus dem Jahre 2009 und mich nervt neben dem Quitschen vor allem das Klingeln der Bremse.

Nun meine Frage: Ist mit der zweiteiligen XT-Scheibe auch das Klingeln besser oder sogar weg? Was habt ihr für Reifen in Gebrauch - das Klingeln soll ja auch mit der Bereifung zusammenhängen?

Für Antwort herzlichen Dank und freundliche Grüße
Johema


----------



## Maritor77 (6. Juni 2010)

Also das mit der 2-geteilten XT Bremse habe ich ja was oben geschrieben dass es damit weg war das quitschen, was das klingeln anbetrifft da hatte ich keine probleme und habe jetzt auch keine. 
mit den reifen hängt es beingt zusammen .. kommt auch auf die geschwindigkeit an .. 

also nachdem ich auf die 2teilige xt gewechselt bin bin ich zufrieden.

und das mit der klingel .. hmm ok das wird nun zum problem.. da das quitschen fehlet


----------



## Johema (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Maritor77 - Danke für deine Antwort. Viele Grüße
Johema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitthapp (29. Oktober 2010)

[hallo Stephan,
würde mich interessieren, wie die Sache mit Canyon letzt endlich ausgegangen ist, da ich das selbe Problem seit 2 Jahren habe und mit Canyon daher im Clinque liege.
Danke Werner


----------

